# Food Safety News - 01/25/2022 Publisher’s Platform: The World’s Largest and Deadliest Listeria Outbreak is turning 4 in March



## daveomak.fs (Jan 25, 2022)

*Publisher’s Platform: The World’s Largest and Deadliest Listeria Outbreak is turning 4 in March*
By Bill Marler on Jan 25, 2022 01:28 am
Over 200 died, many were the young and the unborn who will never turn 4. In March of this year it will be 4 years since I boarded a flight from Seattle to Johannesburg (20 plus hour flight) to speak at a food safety conference just days after the South African health authorities announced that... Continue Reading

*Key achievements were only a phone call away during pandemic year 2*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 25, 2022 12:05 am
The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service named its key achievements for 2021 that the agency claims highlight progress in its mission to prevent foodborne illness and protect public health. The Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) provides on-the-spot inspection services at more than 6,200 meat and poultry processing facilities spread throughout the country. But... Continue Reading


*Swedish study looks at antibiotic resistance in Campylobacter on chicken*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 25, 2022 12:03 am
Antibiotic-resistant Campylobacter is more common on foreign chicken than domestic meat, according to an analysis in Sweden. Research also found the majority of Campylobacter infections in patients infected abroad were resistant to antibiotic groups that are important in healthcare. However, no bacteria from meat or patients were resistant to a group called macrolides that are... Continue Reading


*FDA changes alerts on certain seafood, cantaloupe and milk products*
By News Desk on Jan 25, 2022 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Food agency warns about health risk from herbal mixtures sold online*
By News Desk on Jan 25, 2022 12:01 am
The Dutch food agency has warned consumers about two herbal preparations with ingredients that could pose a risk to public health. The Netherlands Food and Consumer Product Safety Authority (NVWA) advised people not to buy or use herbal preparations called Shambala and OPEN UP that came from the United Kingdom and are sold on the... Continue Reading


----------

